# Upcoming lap and periods



## Cath Thorley (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi

I am due to go into hospital on Wednesday to have a lap and dye done on the Thursday morning.

I am now panicking as my periods are late despite my having period pains and also having had a negative HPT this morning.

If my periods still haven't started by Wednesday will they still do the lap, also if they have started and I am still bleeding will they continue with the lap or will it have to be re-scheduled.

Normally my periods are quite regular on day 33, and I would have started them this morning or yesterday morning.

Is there anything I can do to make them start, normally if I have nooky when I have the period pains they start the next morning, but this hasn't happened this time.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am really stressing out about this and don't really want to have to reschedule the lap as I have been worrying about it all month.

thanks

Cath
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I did reply to a previous post of yours about lap/dye...not sure if you saw it as you didn't respond  ...here's the link.. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81010.0

I would give your clinic a call & get their advise with regards to whether they will continue with your lap if you're bleeding. Some clinics will go ahead, others won't so you need to speak with them directly.

I'm due my 5th (!!!) lap/dye & hysteroscopy on Feb 13th & I'll be on about cd3...however, because I already have diagnosed endo, sometimes the consultants prefer me to be on my period because it means that the areas of endometriosis will also be bleeding so easier for them to detect. I've had some where I've had my period & some when I've not...just depends on the particular consultant...

If yours is purely diagnostic they may prefer you not to be bleeding though so I really think you should check.

As for taking something to trigger a bleed...yes, there are things GP can prescribe such as norithestone (sp ??) but they usually only prescribe this if you're very late and don't have regular bleeds...I think it unlikely they'd prescribe it just to bring on AF if only a couple of days late, even if due for an op...also, the course of medications are about 5 days or so & then you should start bleeding about a week after that last pill...so timing wouldn't be any use to you anyway.

I appreciate you must be feeling anxious before your op...but as I mentioned in previous replies to you, it really is a very simple & standard procedure. Take a look at the links in the thread I've included above...if you look on the NES (National Endometriosis Society) website at the hints & tips list, I'm sure you'll find it very useful.

And give your clinic a call regards your lap & if ok if you're still bleeding...

Honestly, you'll be fine... 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Cath Thorley (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for your reply.

I have been quite poorly lately so have not really been replying to emails etc but do appreciate your replying to my posts.

My GP said there shouldn't be a prob if it is light bleeding, but I am such a worrier and worry over everything and anything.

I think I will leave it until Wednesday morning when I have to phone the hospital to check if there is a bed available for me, hopefully my periods will have started and be finishing by then.

thank again

cath
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi cath good luck for your lap and dye

The hospital will test u anyway to see if u are pregnant or not.

Also my AF was here when i had my lap and dye and they still went ahead and did it but it mite be different for different hospitals

Kate xx


----------

